# Nagios installation problems



## gadz30795 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm new to freebsd and I have this question. Base on Nagios 3.2.1 documentation, one requirement of nagios is a C compiler. My question is  that do I still need to install a C complier in freebsd? If I need to then what compiler should I install?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2010)

gadz30795 said:
			
		

> I'm new to freebsd and I have this question. Base on Nagios 3.2.1 documentation, one requirement of nagios is a C compiler. My question is  that do I still need to install a C complier in freebsd? If I need to then what compiler should I install?



There is a C compiler (GCC) in the base OS.

Just do this:

```
cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios
make install clean
```
Done. Nagios is installed.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## gadz30795 (Apr 29, 2010)

*tnx..*

ok.. tnx for the reply sirdice...


----------



## gadz30795 (May 1, 2010)

*nagios installion problem*

I tried to install nagios by following the documentation I found from this blog:http://www.bardiak.com/2009/08/freebsd-nagios-setup.html

the problem I have is when I tried to issue the following commands:

```
make install-init
make install-config
make install-commandmod
```

and


```
make install-webconf
```


```
[root@ciso-xenmaster /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios]# make install-initwebconf
make: don't know how to make install-webconf. Stop
```
The same kind of error happen when I issue the make install-init, install-config, install-commandmod. Can anyone help me fix this problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2010)

gadz30795 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me fix this problem?


`# make install` already does everything.


----------



## chrcol (May 2, 2010)

if you installed from ports then start from #3 downwards on that guide.


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

*where can I find snmp-util plug-in of Nagios in freeBSD?*

where can I find snmp-util plug-in of Nagios? I look at to the ports but its not there...
can anyone help me?


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

I mean net-snmp and net-snmp-util plug-in of Nagios...


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

*missing files and directories in Nagios minimal.cfg*

there are files in the documentation that when Im going to search that file, it doesn't exist...


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

net-mgmt/net-snmp and/or net-mgmt/nagios-snmp-plugins


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

*how to install nagvis?*

can anyone please help me how to install nagvis? I have already nagios, apache, mysql and php... the problem is that I cannot find nagvis at ports


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

As you already read in the other thread, there is no port for it. It's just a website. Read the documentation, I'm sure it's explained in there how to set it up.


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

thanks SirDice


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

*how to configure ndoutils of nagios in freebsd*

I have already installed ndoutils for nagios but the problem is how to configure it in freebsd...

can anyone help me please...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

@gadz30795, I have merged all of your six (!) Nagios thread into one. Please use only this thread for any other Nagios issues, thanks.


----------



## gadz30795 (May 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Im new with freebsd and I'm using it in our project...


----------



## Aaron5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

when trying to install nagios woth ports using 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
, I get this erroe message:


```
===>  Building for nagios-3.2.3
cd ./base && make
cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing  -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.1/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK
 -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.1/mach/CORE
  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DNSCORE -o nagios nagios.c  checks.o config.o commands.o events.o flapping.o logging.o macros-base.o netutils.o
 notifications.o sehandlers.o skiplist.o utils.o retention-base.o xretention-base.o comments-base.o xcomments-base.o objects-base.o
 xobjects-base.o statusdata-base.o xstatusdata-base.o perfdata-base.o xperfdata-base.o downtime-base.o xdowntime-base.o   perlxsi.o
   -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.1/mach/CORE -Wl,-E -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.1/mach/CORE -lperl
 -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lm  -lthr  -lthr -L/usr/local/lib
checks.o(.text+0x4e5f): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_sv_2bool_flags'
checks.o(.text+0x4e7d): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
checks.o(.text+0x4e8d): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
checks.o(.text+0x4e9d): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
checks.o(.text+0x4ead): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
checks.o(.text+0x4ebd): In function `run_async_service_check':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
checks.o(.text+0x4ecd): more undefined references to `Perl_gv_add_by_type' follow
utils.o(.text+0x6890): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_sv_2bool_flags'
utils.o(.text+0x68a1): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
utils.o(.text+0x6925): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
utils.o(.text+0x6935): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
utils.o(.text+0x69d8): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
utils.o(.text+0x69fd): In function `my_system':
: undefined reference to `Perl_gv_add_by_type'
utils.o(.text+0x6a5d): more undefined references to `Perl_gv_add_by_type' follow
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios/work/nagios-3.2.3/base.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios/work/nagios-3.2.3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios.
```

Do you know what is means and how I can go around it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2011)

Since you decided to post this question here I removed the separate topic about it.


----------

